# Brake setup



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Are the 1990-1996 300zx brakes in Canada the same the R32 brakes? are the gts-t brakes and gt-r brakes different? if the skyline brakes are better, what kind of prices am i looking at to import them?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

300zx are same as R32 GTR and R33 GTST
R33 GTR are bigger
R32 and R33 R33 GTR VSPEC (II) are even larger Brembos


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

Joel said:


> 300zx are same as R32 GTR and R33 GTST
> R33 GTR are bigger
> R32 and R33 R33 GTR VSPEC (II) are even larger Brembos



300zx's didnt come with brembos stock if i recall correctly. r32 GT-R's did, along with the r33 and r34 comming with brembo big brake set ups.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

The 300ZX brakes are the same as the R32/33 GTS-t brakes, not GTR. The GTR brakes are better, on the R33 and R34, they are brembo. On the R32 GTR they are slightly larger then the GTS-t's and the rotors were cross-drilled, which were prone to cracking.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

tougedrifter said:


> 300zx's didnt come with brembos stock if i recall correctly. r32 GT-R's did, along with the r33 and r34 comming with brembo big brake set ups.


I never said they did. They are Sumitomo brakes.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

GTES-t said:


> The 300ZX brakes are the same as the R32/33 GTS-t brakes, not GTR. The GTR brakes are better, on the R33 and R34, they are brembo. On the R32 GTR they are slightly larger then the GTS-t's and the rotors were cross-drilled, which were prone to cracking.


Here are some of the front brake sizes

R32 T : 280mm x 26mm (single pot sumitomo caliper)
R32 GTS-T (early) : 280mm x 26mm (single pot sumitomo caliper)
R32 GTS-T type m : 280mm x 30mm (4 pot sumitomo caliper)
R32 GTR : 296mm x 32mm (4 pot sumitomo caliper)
R32 GTR VSPEC : 324mm x 30mm (4 pot brembo caliper)
R33 GTS-25 : 280mm x 26mm (single pot sumitomo caliper)
R33 GTS-4 : 280mm x 26mm (single pot sumitomo caliper)
R33 GTS-25T : 296mm x 30mm (4 pot sumitomo caliper)
R33 GTR : 324mm x 32mm (4 pot brembo caliper)
R33 GTR VSPEC : 324mm x 30mm (4 pot brembo caliper)
R34 GT : 296mm x 30mm (4 pot sumitomo caliper)
R34 GTT : 310mm x 30mm (4 pot sumitomo caliper)
R34 GTR : 324mm x 32mm (4 pot brembo caliper)
Z32 NA : 280mm x 26mm (4 pot sumitomo caliper)
Z32 TT : 280mm x 30mm (4 pot ali sumitomo caliper)
S14, S15 : 280mm x 30mm (4 pot sumitomo caliper)


----------

